# FIAT DUCATO ECU PROBLEMS



## 99744 (Jun 21, 2006)

[align=center]*has anyone heard of water getting into ECU causing loss of power or acceleration .I've got a autotrail cheyenne 2002 2.8JTD
and having loads of trouble.The garage i've took it to seems to think this is whats causing it.Has anyone had similar problems 
THANKS DAVE*


----------



## WISSAGE (May 16, 2005)

I presume it has the electronic accelerator pedal. On the right hand drive version the wiring is extended from the left hand side. The plug and socket under the left hand side dashboard was causing a similar problem
Anybody else know any more?


----------



## 99744 (Jun 21, 2006)

forgot to say also injecter light comes on when this happens


----------



## steveutwg (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your problems, yes water can cause all kinds of malfunctions... I normaly open up the ECU and check for signs of water as it causes a chemical reaction on the PCB and a green like fungus builds up, this in turn tracks out the cicuits and causes all sorts of problems.

Try spraying electrical circuit cleaner over the PCB and dry it off with a clean cloth. Now check the ECU cable connector for signs of poor connections then reconnect everything. Now check the fly by wire switch at the accelerator peddle look for poor connections there as well.

Please let me know how you get on

Thanks steveutwg


----------



## 99744 (Jun 21, 2006)

THANKS FOR ADVICE ,CURRENTLY NEW ECU ON ORDER AS OLD ECU HAS BEEN CHECKED AND DEEMED FAULTY


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave 

I to have had this problem this June in the rain between Wurzburg and Polch. 

I had tanked up with Jet on the autobahn, then about 1 hour later I had loss of power combined with the injector light flashing and sounded like slushing. At this time I only had 4K Kms on the clock. The next day the problem disappeared. I can only put it down to a drop of moisture getting into the injector system, then dried out with the residual engine heat when stopped. 
The next fuel stop was in Luxemburg I then filled up with Shell, I haven't had any more problems. 
Just to change the subject diesel price in Luxemburg is now €0.98cents which is only 3 cents cheaper than Belgium.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

richard863 said:


> Just to change the subject diesel price in Luxemburg is now €0.98cents which is only 3 cents cheaper than Belgium.


Blimey! Luxemburg used to be the cheap fuel capital of (western) Europe. Good for Channel hopping, though.


----------



## 99744 (Jun 21, 2006)

just thought i'd give you an update new ECU fitted and hasn't made any difference still injector light comes on and either i lose power or revs continue even though i've taken foot of accelerater.This has been happening over a year now the garage were i've taken it too cant find the fault i've told them suggestions which you have given me but dont seem interested.thinking of taking it brownhills(newark) .running out of ideas and money


----------



## 99870 (Jul 3, 2006)

"yes water can cause all kinds of malfunctions... I normally open up the ECU and check for signs of water as it causes a chemical reaction on the PCB and a green like fungus builds up, this in turn tracks out the circuits and causes all sorts of problems"

Hi All,

One thing to try if you ever have problems with water / damp / moisture on PCBs is to give them a protective coating, this is relatively inexpensive when you consider the cost of a replacement!

A product such as this one should do the job: http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/endecaSearch/partDetail.jsp?SKU=SA01493&N=411

I used to use this on PCBs in the coin operated rides that you see outside shop, did the job on those!

Regards,
Chris.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*ECU problems*

I still have the niggly feeling that your problem is not the ECU because if it was faulty I think you would be getting complete absence of power. From the way you describe it, I would plug for one of the injectors failing. I would have thought If you have the standard 2.8JTD it is already lacking in power for the average van, and loosing one pot through a faulty injector would feel like you were towing 4 vans behind you and you would be lucky to get into 2nd gear. 
One possible remedy if you engine is relatively new would be to add a injector cleaner to the next fuel fillup, you can get this mixture in Halfodz. See if there is any change in preformance.

I wish you luck


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I had a problem which had exactly the same symptoms that you describe whilst in France.

I read a post on here about the left - right hand extension of the cables for the accelerator, located under the glovebox. I had it removed and reterminated at a cost of 30 Euros. The problem has never reappeared. (thank goodness) Can only suggest you try this. It's a cheaper option than ECU's etc.

In my opinion I would avoid Brownhills and try some the Fiat Commercial Garages, they would have far more experience.

Hope is helps,

Stewart ;-)


----------



## 99744 (Jun 21, 2006)

TOOK MOTORHOME TO BROWNHILLS WISH I'D TOOK IT FROM START..EVERYTHING SEEMS FINE NOW (FINGERS CROSSED)TURNED OUT TO BE FAULTY ACCELERATER.
THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUGGESTIONS


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

:idea: For the problem you describe it is very likely that one of the injectors has not got the lead in the harness tight on the injector tag. Seems this is a known fault where the harness is not pulled properly through into the engine compartment. 
8O How do I know this well I had this problem. The AA breakdown finding the cause getting me underway by killing the warning light and saying get FIAT dealer to rectify-which they have done. 
Pip pip :wink:


----------

